

Simply User Hostile - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/04/simply-user-hostile.html

======
there
_Either secure the damn system or don't offer this option. Asking the guest to
confirm that they are OK with the fact that someone else might see their
personal details and bill is ridiculous._

I don't see this as being hostile to the user. There is a known vulnerability,
they can't easily fix it, so they tell you upfront that if you bought porn in
the hotel room, you might want to go down to the lobby and checkout so others
don't see your itemized bill. For most guests, seeing their bill on screen and
selecting "check out now, bill my credit card on file" is nothing to worry
about.

At least they're giving customers a warning. No coffee shop that offers WiFi
bothers to tell its customers "It may be possible for others in this Starbucks
to view and manipulate the information displayed on and transmitted from your
laptop." even though the wireless network is just as insecure and customers
can be subject to man-in-the-middle attacks.

